# OWB 2oclock position.



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe the 1 o'clock position, but I was just toying with the idea of outer waist band carry right in front of my front pocket. It seems comfortable and very concealable with even my 4" XD. I have known a lot of people to IWB carry there but never outer carry. Am I missing something? Looking to carry a J frame there.


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Patton, I carry a S&W 2" Airweight at about 10-11 (crossdraw) OWB all the time, it's real comfortable and I have a problem reaching towards my back too far.:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The 1:00 or 1:30 position is also called "appendix carry." You might find more references by looking for that name.
Appendix carry seems to me to be both difficult to conceal and uncomfortable, but others love it.
Access is easy and reholstering is quick, even while seated, but the gun's muzzle pokes me in the groin when I bend or sit.
And what do you cover it with? I'd have to keep my jacket or vest fully closed at all times.
Not for me.
But others' mileage may vary.


----------

